# Colour & B&W on the same processing tank?



## Antonio Bunt (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello, I have a Rondinax 35 daylight processing tank. Can I use it for both colour and black & white processing or it's better to have separate tanks? Thanks!


----------



## Early (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't see a problem with it as long as it can be cleaned properly.  And I'm sure it can be.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 5, 2010)

I use the same tanks for both, no problem.


----------

